# et tu, quo vadis, fachirus mejore est



## Popova

*et tu, quo vadis, fachirus mejore est*

I cannot find what "quo vado" means, as in.....

et tu, quo vadis, fachirus mejore est! 

Thank you!

Moderation note:
Please include your question both in the title and the post itself.  Thread titles may be edited for redefining the scope of the thread, correcting typos and other reasons to make the thread more searchable and poster-friendly.  It is, therefore, important for the original question to remain unchanged in the main body of the post.


----------



## Lopes

I believe "quo vadis" means "where are you going?". (At least, that's what my mother told me years ago  )


----------



## Popova

Thank you! Do you know the rest of the sentence?


----------



## Lopes

I'd say "And you, where are you going, Fachirus is the best/better. 
Maybe someone who knows latin better can say what Fachirus means. 
Where did you get this line?


----------



## Popova

Thank you for your help! 

I got the line from a man in Rome. I looked up Fachirus in the Latin dictionary and couldn't find the translation.


----------



## Lopes

Was it spelled that way? I think the letter j didn't exist in Latin and neither did the combination chi


----------



## Popova

Yes, that is the way it was spelled. I think it may be Italian, not Latin though. It was fachirus. 

thank you for your reply! You have been so helpful!


----------



## Popova

I thought I saw "Fachirus Maximus" somewhere but I couldn't find a Roman with that name.


----------



## clara mente

Popova said:


> *et tu, quo vadis, fachirus mejore est*
> 
> I cannot find what "quo vado" means, as in.....
> 
> et tu, quo vadis, fachirus mejore est!
> 
> Thank you!


 
As written, the second part of this phrase doesn't make sense. If fachirus is a person it should be put into the vocative, assuming he is the one being addressed here. If it refers to a town, city etc. it should be capitalized, at least for our purposes. "Mejore" should be spelled "melior" or "melius" depending on the context. Therefore, I'm sorry I cannot help you further.


----------



## Popova

Thank you!


----------



## alexacohen

Hi,
It seems a combination of Latin with "made up" Latin.
The first part of the sentence is OK, and it means "And you, where are you going?" as Lopes said.
But the second one sounds as piggy Latin. "Fachirus" simply doesn't exist, and "majore" doesn't exist in Latin in this form, it should be "meliore" (if the man in Rome wanted to put "melior" in the ablative case - but I can't be sure).
I can only assume that you were going somewhere and he told you that "Fachirus" was a better place to go in "made up" Latin.


----------



## Popova

Thank you, I think you have just clarified everything for me. I so appreciate your reply.


----------

